UK: Universities to Trawl Through Students Social Media to Look for Suicide Risk - infodocket
======
mtmail
This seems to be the article
[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/2019/06/04/universitie...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/2019/06/04/universities-
trawl-students-social-media-look-suicide-risk-new/)

Subtitle "The scheme would be data protection compliant, and students would
have to opt in."

